# unrelated pics



## Bluedragon (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to a contact of mine i have managed to aquire access to an ambulance station, which is a fully functional station, i was wondering if there was anywhere i could post the pics on this site?


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 2, 2011)

Hiya Bluedragon,

Sounds like the best place would be the 'live' section. Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Bluedragon (Sep 2, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Hiya Bluedragon,
> 
> Sounds like the best place would be the 'live' section. Looking forward to seeing your pics.



THANKS! As soon as i get the chance ill download from my camera and share them!


----------



## Mr beady (Sep 4, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> THANKS! As soon as i get the chance ill download from my camera and share them!



Wouldn't of bothered


----------



## dangerous dave (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr beady said:


> Wouldn't of bothered



get your handbag out for the lads


----------



## Mr beady (Sep 4, 2011)

just saying


----------



## dangerous dave (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr beady said:


> just saying



nobody likes a hater if you dont like what somebody posts hit the back button and try again


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 5, 2011)

I can see where Mr Beardy is coming from, people have been posting pics from museums, live churches and so on, this is DerelictPlaces the clue is in the name and I do understand that some live sites are worth a report but a live ambulance station is pushing the boat out a bit


----------



## krela (Sep 5, 2011)

The live sites section is now closed. Anything that was appropriate to post in there would also fit in other sections so can be posted there.


----------

